# clear plastic bag replacement



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi All,
seems to me that I saw on this site someone who replaced the clear plastic bag at the bottom of their DC with a trash can or something. Frankly it was a long time ago and I forget who it was. Does this ring a bell with anyone? I can see what a pain it might be as time goes on. I would mind swapping it out


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am interested in this too. It is a pain to get that plastic bag strapped on and back in place. I wish I didn't have to deal with it.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi BigJoe
I know I saw it on here somewhere. Or maybe on someones site linked off of this one. Hopefully someone reads this and it rings a bell.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

you're probably referring to a prespearator. all you want here:

http://www.jpthien.com/cy.htm

the idea is to capture all saw dust and particulate matter in the pre separator prior to it's getting to the blower.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

This photo is a couple of years old. This shows the garbage can cyclone separator which catches most of the chips coming out of the planer. All you need is a metal garbage can and the plastic gizmo to place the lid ( I got mine through Grizzly).

This setup works great and greatly reduces the frequency for dumping out the lower dust bag. What I do different from the photo now is I've purchased a cloth lower dust bag which I slip on over the plastic garbage bag. for the low. I recommend it.

Bret


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

*Lola Ranch "What I do different from the photo now is I've purchased a cloth lower dust bag which I slip on over the plastic garbage bag. for the low. I recommend it."*

What is the point of putting a cloth dust bag over the plastic bag? I must be missing something.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a pre separator with a cyclone on top. Although not as jazzy as that one... yet. I saw a pic where the plastic bag was replaced with a trash can. But they had designed something to connect it to the collector


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe it was me*

The conversion of the Jet 1100 to cardboard drums was a little tricky. Nothing sealed up to anything, but they were so close to fitting that some foam gaskets worked.

The trickiest part was an adaptor made of 2 feeding trays from Tractor Supply with almost the entire bottom removed from each one, then taped together one up, one down. 
The dust barrel weighs about 45 to 50 lbs when 3/4 full. That's about all I can carry with my finger nails under the rim down 15 stairs to the ground. I cover the barel with the steel lid as soon as I take off the cannister. The dust goes into the compost pile and some compost activator will help the worms grow fatter. 
TAIGFN  bill
 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks so much! This is it


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

f6maniac said:


> *Lola Ranch "What I do different from the photo now is I've purchased a cloth lower dust bag which I slip on over the plastic garbage bag. for the low. I recommend it."*
> 
> What is the point of putting a cloth dust bag over the plastic bag? I must be missing something.


In my experience the plastic bags (or garbage bags) easily puncture and start leaking dust into the shop. Having the cloth bag over the plastic prevents the leakage and accidental blowouts in the plastic. I don't re-use the plastic garbage bags so I simply cinch the inner bag closed and throw it in the dumpster. It is mostly dust at this point because I've pre-separated most of the chips out which I put into a big mulch/compost pile on the back forty.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

The devil is in the details.

While I like Bill's retrofitting of the cardboard barrels, you still have to get the dust and chips out of the barrel and into or onto something else. The use of plastic garbage bag liners eliminates that step.

Also, I am careful about what I put into the compost pile. Basically the only thing from the shop that goes in there are clean chips from the planer or jointer by using a garbage can separator.

I use a second DC system for the tables saws and the dust and chips from that goes into the garbage because I don't want the residue from glues and resins contained in the sheet goods going into the compost because I use it in my vegetable garden.

You can accomplish the same thing without the second system by piping the table saw directly into the intake of the DC and not going through the separator.

Bret


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Good read fellas. My only dust collection system is my lungs ATM, with nasal filtration. It works but I need a longer shelf life. Hope to get something like this happening soon (electric one I mean).

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Good read fellas. My only dust collection system is my lungs ATM, with nasal filtration. It works but I need a longer shelf life. Hope to get something like this happening soon (electric one I mean).
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Dave,

A box fan in the wall near where the dust is being made does a lot better than trying to breathe your shop clean. I hope you are just kidding. It's impossible as a WW not to breathe some amount of dust but we all need to try to minimize it. It's not good for you.

Bret


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> Dave,
> 
> A box fan in the wall near where the dust is being made does a lot better than trying to breathe your shop clean. I hope you are just kidding. It's impossible as a WW not to breathe some amount of dust but we all need to try to minimize it. It's not good for you.
> 
> Bret


Sadly Bret, I'm not just kidding. Looking back at some of the dusty enclosed situations I have been in I dread to think the condition of my lungs. A good DC system will be a priority in my shop when it is up and running again.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

